# If you know anything about horses, you can't watch horse movies....



## LauraN (Dec 14, 2012)

Seriously, in most the horse movies the horsemanship is horrible!! D: And the supposedly ''raised with horses'' people can't even ride.... I don't think it would be that difficult to find actors that actually can ride at least a little bit!
Sorry for the rant ;p
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL, so true. I don't even bother to watch horse movies anymore. I annoy my family too much


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

A lot of actors have to do crash courses in riding for the movie they are filming. Some of them end up becoming horsepeople. I think that's how Morgan Freeman and William Shatner ended up becoming lifelong horse people.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

I always thought Heath Ledger was a great rider. He looked like a natural. Maybe it was his acting ability pulling that one off.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

It's the mismatched tack or horses that just weren't used for a knight or a crusader that gets me, or the same horse ridden by different characters...


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

^^^ that one always gets me "that's a modern day bit and this is supposed to be the Middle Ages???" 

For me, I can ignore the bad riding, but not the cheesy story lines that go with the movies. I'm always thinking, "a real horse wouldn't have done that..." 

Like watching Warhorse, really you're going to have a horse bolt through layers and layers of barbed wire and have him come out able to walk with shallow cuts? I don't think so.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

What kills me is watching "National Velvet". OMG.... her riding/jumping was horrid. And with no helmet. I cringed every time she jumped that horse. 

Not sure if Tom Cruise (Far and Away) pulls it off or not. Hmmmm. Russell Crowe (Gladiator), yep.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

BaileyJo said:


> What kills me is watching "National Velvet". OMG.... her riding/jumping was horrid. And with no helmet. I cringed every time she jumped that horse.


That was actually the accepted style of riding back then.

What I tend to notice in horse movies is all the misplaced whinnies, neighs and other horsey sounds that are obviously not coming from the horses on screen.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Haven't seennit yet but on the commercial for the lone ranger they had Silver running and jumping on a moving train.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

JaphyJaphy said:


> That was actually the accepted style of riding back then.


Yup, I know. tthe fact that her body looks like a dummy attached to the horse doesn't make it any easier to watch.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

TessaMay said:


> ^^^ that one always gets me "that's a modern day bit and this is supposed to be the Middle Ages???"
> 
> For me, I can ignore the bad riding, but not the cheesy story lines that go with the movies. I'm always thinking, "a real horse wouldn't have done that..."
> 
> Like watching Warhorse, really you're going to have a horse bolt through layers and layers of barbed wire and have him come out able to walk with shallow cuts? I don't think so.


Warhorse was terrible, the plough scene was ridiculous just for starters.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Clava said:


> It's the mismatched tack or horses that just weren't used for a knight or a crusader that gets me, or the same horse ridden by different characters...


He also rode in "Brokeback Mountain" and "The Patriot".


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

In addition to poorly researched and choreographed movies that have horses in them, I would also like to add musical instruments to the list - apparently a number of actors are neither riders nor musicians.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Clava said:


> Warhorse was terrible, the plough scene was ridiculous just for starters.


Not to mention the little girl cantering up a hill the first time she's ever been on the back of a horse...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Don't know if it is true, but:

"Taylor said of the film: "I think _ Velvet _ is still the most exciting film I've ever done. And at the end, to be given the horse on my thirteenth birthday--well, it was one of _ the _ moments of my life." Taylor performed her own riding in the picture and commented in her autobiography that "she was the only person who could ride him [King Charles]." (According to modern sources, Taylor was thrown by the horse during filming and suffered a life-long back injury.)"

Detail view of Movies Page

Here is an old picture of **** Francis riding:










Although better known as a mystery writer, he was the Queen Mother's official jockey from 1953 to 1957. In his autobiography, he discusses the why of that style of riding, and his belief that it worked well for the type of fences and courses in use during the 40s and 50s.

Unhappily, he was also well known for this 1956 finish in the Grand National:




















Former jockey and best-selling author **** Francis dies at 89 | Mail Online

A different era of riding...:wink:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I like you bsms - you always come up with this obscure but interesting stuff.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

That WAS the old style of jumping. Then they changed to the "Italian" way, which is what we are used to.
Kurt Russell showed off riding his own horse in "Tombstone." Many actors ride or become interested. I understand that Val Kilmer now lives on a horse ranch in Montana.
Agreed upon the totally romanticized and unrealistic horseman depictions in movies. My personal favorite is "Seabiscuit", bc the author follows 4 characters--one being the horse--and their effect on each other. That is good writing, and more so bc it's a retelling of a true story.
Really the only fiction I read anymore is my DH's books. BTW, he's publishing his 4th ebook soon, called, "Republic."
After that I _think_ the next one ready will be "Sleeping Beauty or The Curse of the Mummy's Tomb."
All of those silly horse books are about as realistic as the Harry Potter series.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yea, there's some horse movies that bother me, but most weren't _too_ horribly bad.

Except WarHorse. I hate that movie. It is beyond unrealistic. Especially the wire scene. That was the worst.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Corporal said:


> That WAS the old style of jumping. Then they changed to the "Italian" way, which is what we are used to.


The Toptani method of the forward seat whilst jumping had long been practiced in the UK by the 50s. This is National Hunt race jumping and the jockeys still maintain the backward seat on landing for their own safety. If you notice they hit the 'buckle end' of the reins so they are not socking the horse in the mouth but if they were to stay forward and the horse pecked on landing then they would be off.

I had an actor Ian Bannon come to me to learn to ride. He had a part in a movie of a 700 mile race, I think it was Bite the Bullet. He had ridden before but mostly had used doubles for the risky parts. He wanted to do this all himself and did so.

Ian died in a car accident but his wife still has the boots he had made for that film. 

I agree about most horse films being rubbish and full of errors.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

For those interested, the horse that played Seabiscuit lives at Old Friends retirement in Kentucky, and can be seen daily.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

aubie said:


> For those interested, the horse that played Seabiscuit lives at Old Friends retirement in Kentucky, and can be seen daily.


Which one? They used 15 different horses to play Seabiscuit throughout the movie :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone seen Cowboys and Aliens? Not strictly a horse movie, but it's a "western" with a lot of riding in it. Daniel Craig actually rides English and has taken lessons for years (or had taken lessons...it's been a while since I watched the special features), but western riding was so foreign to him that he looks ridiculously awkward when he's riding. However, at least he's not flapping his elbows and yanking on his horse's mouth as he's riding, like most of the other people in the movie...including Harrison Ford. :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Well I don't care what you guys say, Warhorse made me cry and I will shamefully watch it everytime I'm feeling emotional. :lol:

I've reached a point where just breathe and accept nothing will be perfect.

Except Flicka 2 and Second Chances...The reining and barrel racing in that was terrible, ontop of a terrible plot, bad acting, and cheesiness...


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

SorrelHorse said:


> Well I don't care what you guys say,
> 
> Except Flicka 2 and Second Chances...The reining and barrel racing in that was terrible, ontop of a terrible plot, bad acting, and cheesiness...


I liked the Flicka books, so the fact that they named a movie after them that was NOTHING like the books made me want to scream. Just name the movie something else! 

Let's see, the books are about a boy growing up on a ranch who falls in love with a palomino filly, names her Flicka (which means little girl) and goes through hardships to train her and they both get sick and almost die. The movie is about a girl who lives on a ranch, falls in love with a black stallion and names him Flicka (cause that's a good name for a male horse) and rebels against her parents to keep the horse and I have no idea what happens after that because I try to block it out of my mind  Obviously the same story line, right?


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

for the life of me i can't remember the movie, but i do remember it being about a male horse and they show a foal scene of him and you see a bum shot......... the horse is a filly!!! 

it's the technical errors like that that really irk me.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

There is an older movie that is actually based on the book and a newer one that is nothing like it with a girl. I haven't watched the old one in so long I don't remember it's errors :lol:


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

It isn't just movies about horses. The one that made me most crazy, I think, was Wildfire. The acting stunk, and they kept changing horses. Not just a Bay horse to a Bay horse but a Chestnut with a big white face, 4 white legs is suddenly a Solid Bay when it grows up. Really?

There was also a low budget movie about a young girl who was in an accident and then moves with her mom to a trailer court. She finds this horse ranch right behind the bushes and suddenly, first time up on a horse she starts running barrels. Ugh


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

haha..has anyone tried to watch the show heartland? that one drove me nuts...so unrealistic and such bad acting!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like watching John Wayne ride. Though he was sometimes hard handed, as was the style of the day, he had a wonderfully solid seat for such a big man. what's not to like about John Wayne?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

aubie said:


> Haven't seennit yet but on the commercial for the lone ranger they had Silver running and jumping on a moving train.


A lot of Lone Ranger is comedy acting. Neither horse nor humans would normally do a lot of the stuff that is in that movie and is not meant to be taken seriously. So it doesn't bother me near as much as movies that are trying to be true-to-life and miss the mark further than the ones purposely missing it for comedic value.


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> I like watching John Wayne ride. Though he was sometimes hard handed, as was the style of the day, he had a wonderfully solid seat for such a big man. what's not to like about John Wayne?


Oh yes..John Wayne films are classic! Most old westerns are a different caliber then the horse movies and TV today.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I just love helicopter shots of a "wild" horse with shoes that shine in the sun as it gallops. As teens we were watching a western in which the bad guys were racing across cactus riddled country. The good guys, about 30 were in hot pursuit. We soon realized that as they galloped the horses became runaways and the riders were hanging on for dear life.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I read that Johnny Depp was royally dumped during the filming of the Lone Ranger. It was edited out of course.


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

John Wayne can actually ride well! Not the best p, but can actually ride.

So, in horse movies whenever the horse dies or something happens and the little girl or whatever starts crying and going into a fit, for some reason I always break out laughing...I feel bad though, but the scenes are so ridiculous, and then I feel like a horrible person for laughing at a horse dying  hahaha


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I hated War Horse. Not just because of the bad acting, and unrealistic story, but because it should have been a good story.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh, you gotta love those cheesy horse movies!
My father loves to put on those movies and watch me die laughing.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> I read that Johnny Depp was royally dumped during the filming of the Lone Ranger. It was edited out of course.


He did come off - during a galloping scene. They used to have video of it if you can find it. I heard he got back on though.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Cat said:


> He did come off - during a galloping scene. They used to have video of it if you can find it. I heard he got back on though.


 
Yes, I saw that video.


----------



## LauraN (Dec 14, 2012)

Haha, yes. My family gets sooo annoyed when i come in during the middle of a movie and make comments about the terrible riding...;P I absolutely despise flicka 1,2 and 3. I mean seriously, just to name a few mistakes: flicka, the wild mustang, is an arabian in most of the scenes and horses do NOT CONSTANTLY whinny.... Arrrrgh!! And it is quite seldom that a WILD MUSTANG will let you sroke it because you sing it a lullaby. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I think I annoyed some family also when watching Secretariat. Pointing out stuff.


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

I love Secretariat!!! By far my favorite horse movie. But stuff like Penny looking into Secretariats eyes and communicating with him like that was a little ridiculous.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

beau159 said:


> Yea, there's some horse movies that bother me, but most weren't _too_ horribly bad.
> 
> Except WarHorse. I hate that movie. It is beyond unrealistic. *Especially the wire scene.* That was the worst.


That's EXACTLY what I thought!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm a Canadian and can't stand Heartland but it's intended audience was pre-teen and early teen girls. The acting is awful, the storylines are worse, and the key actress is selfish. Boyfriend didn't shave. On a ranch, whiskers are not an asset, especially when hay fines cling to them. Main character is supposed to be about 17 but she's looking awful old for a 17 yr old. Ever notice her lack of expression so she doesn't show her true age.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Here's a good one. David Niven wrote of his Hollywood days and was sitting in during the filming of a western with cowboys and Indians. When the movie came out he went to the theater attended by a fair number of Indians. During one particular scene they were rolling with laughter, which Niven couldn't figure out why. When he inquired, he was told that what the chief had said to the white man, in his native language, was that they weren't getting paid enough to make this f...g movie. The producers hadn't bothered to have someone on hand to be sure the Indians were following the script altho they did after that.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Horse racer said:


> I love Secretariat!!! By far my favorite horse movie. But stuff like Penny looking into Secretariats eyes and communicating with him like that was a little ridiculous.


Little things like her being there when he was born, I understand why they made that up. But they spent a great deal of time with her 'meeting' Lucien Laurin, and making out like this was some sort of rag tag bunch. In 1972 her Meadow stable's Riva Ridge trained by Laurin, ridden by Ronnie, won the Kentucky Derby and Belmont. Including Secretariat's year in 1973 these folks won 5 of 6 Triple Crown races.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> I'm a Canadian and can't stand Heartland but it's intended audience was pre-teen and early teen girls. The acting is awful, the storylines are worse, and the key actress is selfish. Boyfriend didn't shave. On a ranch, whiskers are not an asset, especially when hay fines cling to them. Main character is supposed to be about 17 but she's looking awful old for a 17 yr old. Ever notice her lack of expression so she doesn't show her true age.


Hahah!! My best friend is 23 and has been around horses most of her life and she LOVES Heartland. It's one of her favorite shows and she keeps trying to get me to watch it with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Cat said:


> He did come off - during a galloping scene. They used to have video of it if you can find it. I heard he got back on though.


Johnny Depp falls from his horse during the filming of the movie ...


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

One of the most renowned horse scenes was the descent from Man From Snowy River.
I loved the film(s) but something in that scene didn't ring right with me. 

It is difficult for cameras to show the real angle of a hill but this did so well. Good. 
Only when the film was on TV and I could record it and watch in slow motion did I realise that no horse would be galloping down a hill as those horses were. Their bodies were wrong! They would be sitting back on their hocks, front legs would be stiffer acting as brakes and their heads held higher to keep their weight on the back legs.

Only later when I met a woman who was on the make up team, did I find out that the trees had been cut and angled to get the 'descent'

Another thing, several of the wild horses had white marks from saddle rubs.

Oddly, it never stopped me rating the film highly.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

My cousin loves bonanza. I can barely watch it because I start yelling at the TV!! YOU CANNOT TIE THE HORSE BY ITS REINS!!! Not to mention all they do is wrap it around the post. 

Sorry for the rant :/

Although I must admit that I love the movie "Secretariat"!!! I didn't find much wrong with it


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Itnot so much find things wrong as getting the truth out about how great this horse was. They brushed over his Preakness race, which had the most impressive move of all time.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

So true. We saw the lone ranger this summer and I was so distracted by the horses and riders. Anyone else


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

See.. I used to pick out the bad riding but now I commend actors that look like they're trying. When their arms move with the horse, instead of yanking it around (that drives me crazy)


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I avoid horse movies and "westerns" for many of the reasons y'all point out. I recall that my father, a policeman, felt the same way about cop shows. 

One of my favorites, though, was the old movie "Comes a Horseman." James Caan and Richard Farnsworth were actually useful people on a horse around cattle. The scenes where they are roping cattle in timber are pretty much what my friends and I do. Sure wish we could edit out the easy misses, though. *sigh* Even Jane Fonda did her own riding and roping on that one.

Tommy Lee Jones and a couple of the others in "Good Old Boys" (1995) were pretty real and not too bad. The roping the car scenes, I believe, were pretty accurate. I've met a few fellows that claim either they or their dads did that when cars first started coming into the country. Those first cars weighed less than a mature bovine.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

When i was a child my all time favourite tv series was The Saddle Club. I think its what sparked my love for horses, or maybe what fueled it. One way or another i simply loved it!! I used to pretend i was like the girls and i used to want to ride like them. 
A few months ago i was searching horse videos on youtube and came across the saddle club, i thought i should watch it and bring back some old memories. Well, i watched a bit and i never realised it but they arnt actually good riders. 
I watched a bit of the episode were lisa jumps cross country, she complains that the jumps are too high, and here i am sitting at my ipad thinking...what! Those jumps are not high, maybe someone whos never jumped before may be nervous, but she has. Also, their overall riding needs improvment. Also, the instructor says stevie is going too fast, errr, she was doing a slow canter, almost a trot...yeh ..fast. 
Now dont get me wrong, i loved the saddle club, and i still find it interesting, but their riding was terrible imo.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Something that has always amused me (apart of unrealistic horse behavior or out-of-place neighing and nickering) is how in every battle camp scene in Game of Thrones you can spot what seems to be the only Friesian on the filming set. He even changes sides and suddenly is in one camp or another, or in some absolutely random places...


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Clint Eastwood was, when he was a young man, by any standard, an excellent rider who was a joy to watch.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Saranda said:


> Something that has always amused me (apart of unrealistic horse behavior or out-of-place neighing and nickering) is how in every battle camp scene in Game of Thrones you can spot what seems to be the only Friesian on the filming set. He even changes sides and suddenly is in one camp or another, or in some absolutely random places...


:lol: I've noticed that too.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

My stuntman friend was the horse wrangler for Kenneth Brannagh's film of Henry Vth. The horse, a thorobred, had been taught by my friend to 'fall over' on command. Dereck would rig a lead rope to a strap fixed on the leg and the horse would respond to a tug and a call. The trick, to save the horse and the rider from injury, was to fall over onto a carefully located pit filled with straw and cardboard boxes. The pair became well known in the film world for being able to perform in such a manner. The stuntman's key skill was to get his leg out of harm's way when the horse fell.

In this film the action was mostly acting ie verbal and there was to be very little fighting. The budget was also tight so it was decided that Dereck's horse would be used for all of the relevant scenes in for which a horse was needed. So in order to give the impression that there were a lot of different horses in the scenes - they painted the horse with soluble die. Everytime a film shot included a horse - it was Dereck's uniquely obedient mount. The horse deserved an Oscar.

My friend and his relatives acted as horse wranglers in many films. Usually he had to go out and buy horses for the actors who very often had to be shown how to ride. 

B G


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Back in Bonanza's time era, horses worked hard and always welcomed the opportunity to rest. The way the reins encircled the post they would hold, yet gradually release if the horse kept tension on them. I was taught this as a kid at a stable and never saw a horse do anything but stand quietly.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't watch a lot of movies, but I enjoy those with horses in them the most - at least there is some scenery.

When I was first married DH (non-horsey) and I were watching a movie w horses. Of course, there was the standard "wild widow maker bucking bronc" that no one but the hero could tame. I said, "yes, it always helps when you remove the bucking strap". And DH said "what?" So I explained. He backed up the movie to see - and was amazed, and said, "I didn't notice that, you are right". I was equally amazed that he, a movie watcher, had never noticed the bucking straps b/c they employ them in just about _every_ movie w similar scenes. THAT is how Hollywood gets away with it!!!! Unobservant non-horsey people actually never notice glaring hardware - much less riding talent, horse behavior or how "time appropriate" the tack is.

But, although there are MANY tack "errors" and anachronisms in horse movies, there are some movies that have some beautiful tack and horses in them. Such as some of the Clint Eastwood spaghetti westerns. I don't remember which one, but the black horse he rode was to die for!!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You have to _really look_ to find horseman and good riding in ANY films. Yes, John Wayne was a great horseman, but he was a horseman AND stuntman before "Stagecoach" launched his leading man career.
Here's a film with a good horse scene:
Rough Riders (TV Movie 1997) - IMDb
In the story, Teddy Roosevelt is recruiting his "Rough Riders" to train for the Spanish American War and his college friends show up to help break some mustangs. The cowboys hand over the roughest, wildest bronc to the Eastern "dude," who rides out the buck, gets a nice lope going, leans over to collect his hat from the ground, then jumps the fence and gallops away. When the men ask about him, Teddy says that his friend was the top Polo Player on the college team.
I still love watching "The Cowboys" episode of "Centennial" (1978). The actor playing "Nate Person" was a rodeo rider/actor. He sticks the horse like we all imagine ourselves to do and is a joy to watch.
I am always disappointed when they decide to throw in random whinnying, when we ALL know that a horse is more likely to snort or fart. I live on the west most street in a town of 200 people (maybe) and, unless they see them, my neighbors forgot that I OWN horses bc they're so quiet. My chickens make MUCH more noise than the horses.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh! For a while my cousin was obsessed with saddle club, and I watched it with her thinking, "hey, at least they have pretty horses!" It really bugged me how whenever a horse spooked, it reared, and whenever it reared, the rider fell off, and whenever the rider fell off, they got knocked unconscious! Sure, that happens SOMETIMES, but not all the time! 

Are there any accurate or at least semi accurate movies that I can watch...that aren't documentaries?! Although, if anyone wants to watch a documentary...."Buck" is a pretty good movie!


----------



## my little rudie (Jul 29, 2013)

Normal people: oh! look at the pretty horses!!!!
Equestrians: Ugh, no. just... no


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Does anyone remember the movie Black Beauty?

I loved that movie and could watch it over and over again. Even though I can point out many errors, it is still fun to watch.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

It gets me too. Sometimes I like to watch and see if I can pick out who REALLY knows how to ride and who has had a crash course. I was re-watching "North and South" with Patrick Swayze and you can actually tell which scenes were shot earliest and which ones were shot last because their riding actually does get better towards the end of the series. Even with PS pretending to have a bum leg. 

The part that ALWAYS kills me is that they always have to have the horses nickering and Whinnying ALL the time. As if horses make that much commotion all day in real life. NOT.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Although I agree with the end of your post in the majority, the horse we are boarding will nicker/whinny nearly every time you come out!!!! He loooooooooooves his oats and beet pulp in the morning


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Wild Heart said:


> Does anyone remember the movie Black Beauty?
> 
> I loved that movie and could watch it over and over again. Even though I can point out many errors, it is still fun to watch.


I barely made it through the movie, even though I knew the story (book) which was designed to raise awareness. It is just too sad. I couldn't watch it again, ever.


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

Is Buck the documentry where that lady has a stallion and he has to be put down, basically it's her fault? That was a great documentary. 

I like the movie Derby, and Virginias Run. I don't remember how technically good they were it's been a while.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned the carrot bandit? I mean, riding and a roping to steel carrots? Roping what? And the bandana on tornado's nose? Now, you and I both know that outlaws never put those on their horses.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

YES! The Duke and The Beast are grace in the saddle, especially for being such big men!! 

My absolute worst is the Disney movie Spirit. Horses do NOT lap water like dogs. Seriously. Every opportunity to get every detail right and so many technicalities wrong. Boo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

thetempest89 said:


> Is Buck the documentry where that lady has a stallion and he has to be put down, basically it's her fault? That was a great documentary. .


Yeah, but he did kinda yell at her so....I was sad when the stallion but glad he gave her the what-for. Seriously though, that lady was sooooo stupid. She had like 30 studs, didn't touch the colt till it was like 2 years old, and when he was first born I think she raised it in her house for a few months.....it disgusts me! Good movie overall though!


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

I was very upset when I watched that. She ruined a good horse, he never got the chance. I think I cried even. But I guess it's better he was pts then being passed from home to home endangering people. And god knows what tactics people would have used to "train" him.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Jamie Fox actually rode his own horse in Django. I thought that was a really interesting face to find out about that movie. Even though it wasn't entirely a horse film


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

I think the thing that bothered me most about War Horse was that the horse's markings were constantly changing all throughout the film. One scene it would have no face marking, then a star, then a stocking, then no leg markings or a sock on a completely different leg etc. A few people told me things like 'well you can't expect them to spend too much time on that'. But look at Hidalgo, they had like 5? I think? Different horses playing him and they did such a good job of painting them up to look the same that I honestly couldn't differentiate between them!

Another one that's not specifically a horse movie: In Snow White And The Huntsman when she is riding the grey during the chase, at one point the horse is literally COATED in mud. About 4 strides later in the same scene the horse is clean as a whistle.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Hidalgo movie mistakes, goofs and bloopers

There is a whole website for stuff like this lol. For like every single movie XD


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Ale said:


> Hidalgo movie mistakes, goofs and bloopers
> 
> There is a whole website for stuff like this lol. For like every single movie XD


One is from my favorite movie, Tombstone. Doc shot 3 times with a double barreled shotgun in the ok coral scene.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Speaking of Hidalgo, Vigo Mortensen is another example of an actor who is an actually good rider. He is very involved in helping preserve mustangs and owns a couple of the horses from movies he's been in.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

thetempest89 said:


> Is Buck the documentry where that lady has a stallion and he has to be put down, basically it's her fault? That was a great documentary.
> 
> I like the movie Derby, and Virginias Run. I don't remember how technically good they were it's been a while.


I just watched Virginia's Run for the first time the other night. I didn't really care for it much until I made a hilarious discovery: _Ricky and Julian from Trailer Park Boys are in the movie, towards the end when the crowd is chanting for Virginia. _To see those guys in a movie made for pre-teen/teenage girls made my night. I kept rewinding and re-watching the part they're in because I couldn't believe it!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

aubie said:


> One is from my favorite movie, Tombstone. Doc shot 3 times with a double barreled shotgun in the ok coral scene.


Doc was so fast, he reloaded. The camera must have blinked...


----------



## LauraN (Dec 14, 2012)

hahaha, the last time i watched spirit was YEARS ago. I have GOT to watch it again to see a horse lapping up water 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Quote from Pyrros: I think the thing that bothered me most about War Horse was that the horse's markings were constantly changing all throughout the film. One scene it would have no face marking, then a star, then a stocking, then no leg markings or a sock on a completely different leg etc....

Many years ago, I remember watching an episode of Gunsmoke (Sheriff Matt Dillon, Miss Kitty, etc). There was one scene where Matt has to drive the stagecoach with a six horse hitch - as they're madly thundering along, camera shows one of the wheel team sporting a distinctive wide blaze then flash to Matt urging them on and flash back to team and distinctive blaze is now one of the lead horses.


Quote from TessaMae: Speaking of Hidalgo, Vigo Mortensen is another example of an actor who is an actually good rider. He is very involved in helping preserve mustangs and owns a couple of the horses from movies he's been in.

It's my understanding that he purchased his ride (Brago) from the Lord of the Rings film and the 'main' horse from Hidalgo. 

Viggo and Ed Harris were in a western movie called "Appaloosa" and rode a couple of sorrel horses who were brothers (one a gelding; the other a stallion as I recall). Those horses were well schooled and Ed and Viggo showed some skill as riders - it might be worth a watch for the adventuresome who can tolerate westerns with all there little historical inaccuracies (they got sets and costumes down pretty well for this one but, as usual, fell short with regard to the correct tack that would have been used in that time period).


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh, man. This is a funny topic xD

I will say that I absolutely LOVE Black Beauty. It took me years to be able to watch it without bawling like a frick'n baby. I still can't read the book without crying.. xD

I was hoping someone (and someone did!) mentioned Game of Thrones. I watch it with my boyfriend, and I keep being all like "Babe, they keep using the same horse!" He doesn't believe me xD There are two that I see like... all the time. The renaissancey (heh) Friesian, and a big bay with a snip.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Chevaux, I own Appaloosa. Great movie. Slow as heck, but the riding is actually decent.

Kevin Costner is a decent rider. Loved him in Silverado.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Chevaux said:


> It's my understanding that he purchased his ride (Brago) from the Lord of the Rings film and the 'main' horse from Hidalgo.


Yes, I have read that as well. I also learned from the special features on the extended DVD's that he bought the stallion who played Liv Tyler's horse in order to give it to the stunt woman who actually did her riding.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I don't mind watching horse movies, but it drives people nuts when I point things out. Also I'll sit and watch, and even if I know the horse is going to refuse the fence (movies I've seen a couple times), I still squeeze my legs like I'm riding, I shout things at the screen even though I know it doesn't make a difference, and of course every time someone falls off or something, I go "well if you had done a, b, c, you wouldn't have fallen off". They are good for a laugh though. I do find it quite interesting watching like A Knights Tale, where they are using heavy draft horses for jousting. Back then the horses were more in line with the 15ish hand height and similar build to more foundation type quarter horses, or the smaller spanish breeds, they weren't the 16-17 hand heavy shire or fresian or clydesdale types that normally end up being portrayed in the movies. I have a friend who specializes in jousting, and historical reenactments first in Leeds, then in Holland, and now in Germany, and his horse is more along the lines of what would have been around back then, a 15.2 I believe Lusitano gelding. The historical stuff is hilarious, like pointed out previously, "wild" horses that have shoes on, bridles and bits that are clearly modern in make and style, the wrong breed or sex of horse. The Black Stallion horse is actually an Arabian stallion, so at least they got the gender right lol. It's nice to see those actors who can actually ride, but they get so many things wrong, or have so many little mistakes, and being a horse person, a lot of times I can tell when it's a different horse being used, and it drives me nuts. At least keep the same markings consistent, use dye if you need to, or something. Never watched Game Of Thrones, but I may have to now so I can see this fresian.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Very interesting topic going on here XD


----------



## LauraN (Dec 14, 2012)

If you look at the horses in LOTR, you see sooooo many mistakes. Especially in the tack they use.... And OMW!! Have you seen how theoden, the king of the horsemen rides??? Ah, well. At least viggo can ride
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

TessaMay said:


> Yes, I have read that as well. I also learned from the special features on the extended DVD's that he bought the stallion who played Liv Tyler's horse in order to give it to the stunt woman who actually did her riding.


Quite right - I forgot about that one


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

dressagebelle;4056641... The Black Stallion horse is actually an Arabian stallion said:


> Ooh, "The Black" - I'm not remembering the name of the stallion that played him right now but I do know he actually had a blaze and four white socks that were colored over.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

@Chevaux, not sure how many horses were used to play The Black, but Cass Ole had a star and socks. I would assume that they probably used a couple different horses for the stunts, but you are given the impression that he's a Thoroughbred, racing against Thoroughbreds, and they used an Arabian. I just always laugh when they do a flashback to when the horse was a baby (in any film), and clearly it's totally the wrong gender, or obviously a completely different breed. Don't these guys to any research? Mares have mare parts, and geldings and stallions have male parts. I've seen shots where the "mare" really is a gelding, not a mare, or it's supposed to be a stallion or something, and it's got no male parts. So funny.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

My horse wrangler friend says that the big problem for the wrangler is to match the horse with the actor rider. The actor has very often declared that he can ride when in truth he doesn't know the front end from the back end. Many actors can't even keep the horse still when the scene calls for the actors to talk.

It is for this reason that the horses are mostly bays , blacks or white greys - so that if the actor can't ride and can't cope with a sensitive horse , then a 'dobbin' is not so difficult to find. Sprauncy palominos are unadviseable to choose to use.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Hmm.. that makes a lot of sense. Easier to find closely enough matching horses that the average person won't be able to tell. And easier to find horses that can do what's being asked too. You may be able to find two identical palominos, but the chances of them being able to be on a set aren't as great as if you find 10 or 15 identical bays. I'll have to pay more attention to all the colors of the horses in the movies.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm willing to tolerate some mistakes because 99% of the people in hollywood making horse movies wouldn't know a stallion from a mare from a donkey.

That being said, there are some horse movies that I absolutely just couldn't stomach...and War Horse was one of them. That was the most horrible horse movie I think I've ever seen.

As far as good movies go, I like the Snowy River movies. There are some really superb riders in there. Some of them didn't get such great _horses_, but the riding is good.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I admit to laughing when I see an old western, and the Indian jumps on his blanketed pony, sticks his feet in the stirrups poking out beneath the blanket, and rides off.

As for the horses used in the Black Stallion movies, from Wiki:

"Cass Ole, a champion Arabian stallion, was featured in most of the movie's scenes, with Fae Jur, another black Arabian stallion, being his main double. Fae Jur's main scene is the one where Alec is trying to gain the trust of the Black on the beach. Two other stunt doubles were used for running, fighting and swimming scenes.

El Mokhtar, an Egyptian Arabian racehorse, was the producers' first choice to portray the Black, but they were unable to secure his services for the film from his owners, who declined any offers. He does appear in The Black Stallion Returns, alongside Cass Ole, by which time the studio bought out the syndicate of owners in order to secure El Mokhtar's services."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Black_Stallion_%28film%29

"Horse trainers Glen Randall and his sons J.R. and Corky Randall began their international search for a black Arabian to play The Black in the upcoming film. They found Cass Ole at his ranch in San Antonio, and his temperament and appearance suited him for the role. His owners stipulated that he was not to be used in the running or swimming scenes, so three other horses were obtained for use in those shots, as well as for stunts."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cass_Ole

"An offer was made for El Mokhtar's services for the role of 'The Black' for the first Black Stallion film, but it was firmly declined by his syndicate. Black Stallion trainer Corky Randall also liked El Mokhtar, and, at Randall's urging, the movie studio bought out the entire 40-member syndicate in order to secure El Mokhtar for the second Black Stallion film.

El Mokhtar was one of three black Arabian stallions used to portray the Black in the second film. The director loved his huge, expressive eyes, so he appears in several close-up shots. More important to the film was how El Mokhtar could run; he is the Black in the cross-country race. The native extras riding the other horses were urged to make a real race of it. The 'come from behind' win of 'The Black' is the product of a real race...

[Unhappily, near the end of the filming]:

...Just prior to the filming date, El Mokhtar developed a severe case of horse colic. No modern veterinary facility was available in Morocco, making surgery impossible, and as a result, El Mokhtar was humanely destroyed on the set December 31, 1983. An autopsy revealed a severe twist, and a rupture; even if surgery had been possible, it is very unlikely he would have survived."

[He was just under 13 when he died.]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Mokhtar








​
In the book, the Black Stallion was an Arabian or Arabian cross.

FWIW, Man o' War was 16.2 hands. War Admiral was 15.3 & 960 lbs, and Seabiscuit was 15.2 hands & 1040 lbs. Since Mia is 15.2 and about 900 lbs, and her sire Gazarr was 16 hands, it would not be impossible for an Arabian to have the size. Can't speak to the speed...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't speak for the speed of Arabs either, but I can attest to the size. I'm not sure what his breeding is, but a friend of mine has a 16.1 hand Arab stud that she's had for much of his life (he's around 25 now). She competed and won endurance races, CTRs, and costume classes at Arabian shows.

Just to give you a comparison, this is them a few years ago. Kat (the rider) is nearly 6 feet tall.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My friend has a Bask-bred Arab gelding who is 16hh. She and our trainer friend were out training for an endurance ride and they decided to open the boys up (the trainer has a 15.2hh Arab gelding). The trainer was carrying a GPS unit with her and decided to clock how fast they were running. Her gelding topped out at 46MPH and my friend's gelding was pulling away from her at a steady rate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

bsms said:


> ...
> .
> More important to the film was how El Mokhtar could run; he is the Black in the cross-country race. The native extras riding the other horses were urged to make a real race of it. The 'come from behind' win of 'The Black' is the product of a real race...
> 
> ...


It's been awhile since I've seen that movie - who was riding 'The Black' during that race - was it the actor or a stunt person (I'm remembering the actor as doing a lot of actual riding in both movies - I'm assuming that since he had a ranch background he had a fair bit of time in the saddle already)?


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I was watching a very silly show called Leverage season 1 episode 3 "The two horse job" It was about a race horse scam. Wow! Talk about stupid. At one point they are supposedly stealing this super high end thoroughbred stallion but get stuck in traffic so the one guy jumps bear back on the horse and looks to have giant spurs on as he canters away. The horse was in crappy braids then it is switched out for another chestnut horse, long mane and the other guy doesn't see any difference at all. Just...Wow! I tend to not watch a lot of horse movies or shows for that reason. Crazy how I still tune in at all.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I hate that movies and tv shows always use the track as some sort of crime thing. And that 'Gamblers' are crooks. NCIS did it just last night.


----------

